

Concrete Could Make Wind Towers Taller - owlish
http://www.asce.org/CEMagazine/Article.aspx?id=23622332676

======
balloons
Better link with pictures: [https://www.asme.org/engineering-
topics/articles/renewable-e...](https://www.asme.org/engineering-
topics/articles/renewable-energy/concrete-key-taller-wind-turbines)

